# Problems downloading to Voyage



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been having problems today with downloading books to my Voyage. I thought at first it was just KU books, but it seems to be bought ones too.

When I borrow a KU book or buy a regular Kindle book, I always send it to my default device, my Voyage. When I did that earlier today, borrowing a KU book, it never appeared on the device, so I arranged the Home Screen by 'recent' and tapped on 'all' to see what was in the cloud and it wasn't even there. So I synced the Kindle and it appeared in the cloud, but still didn't download automatically, which it should have done as this was the device I'd specified it be sent to. I had to manually download it from the cloud.

I tried a couple more books and the same thing happened, so I restarted the device and tried again - same thing. Then I tried buying a book as opposed to borrowing one - same thing again.

So I tried sending the same books from MYC&D to my spare Voyage and once gain they never arrived. I had to do a manual sync to get them to appear on the 'all' list and then send them manually from there. 

The problem doesn't seem to be affecting my older Kindles - it's working on my PW1, PW2 and even the my old KTouch. Downloading from MYC&D to my Fire works too.

I'm still on version 5.8.2 - I think there's a newer update isn't there? I might try downloading that and seeing if it makes a difference. It's weird because it's been fine up till today.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I didn't have any trouble last night downloading books to my Voyage (also on 5.8.2), so I just bought myself another book to see if there is some sort of glitch today.  Nope, new book downloaded directly to the Voyage, purchased online.

You said you had already tried a restart, but not even appearing on your cloud list is very weird.  There has been quite a bit of talk in the Amazon forums about the original Kindles no longer working as a "send to", but having to retrieve them via the on-device Content Manager (old name for archive/cloud).  Not that any of that solves your problem...

Only other thing I can think to check before calling customer service would be whether your time/date has gotten out of whack.  That used to happen occasionally and resetting the time/date on the device cleared a myriad of download problems.  Good luck!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think 5.8.2 is the newest. I just put my Oasis on it. I have had some similar issues on my Oasis. I haven't used my Voyage in a while so I don't know if it has the same issue. Books I got from library, won't show up in all view. Or they would be treated like a side loaded book, which shows when I try to add it to a collection, saying it won't sync. I have to delete them then and re download. But some I don't see at all in the all view in cloud when they should be there. All amazon books. Just a few times now this happened. I updated to 5.8.2 yesterday on my Oasis to see if it would fix that, but I haven't gotten any new books since then to check. My Voyage I think is still on some 5.8.1.2.1. some such thing update. Haven't checked. 

Some bugs are going on, talked about it also on the mobile read site.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My voyage is at 5.8.2 which I think is the most recent update. I've noticed not problems.

In addition to double checking the time, be sure you have the right device as default. I've noticed that sometimes -- for no reason that I can figure out -- my default device designation disappears. So books I buy just go to the device that comes first alphabetically. So maybe your 'default' got lost and the things you're buying are going to that other device.

Oh and I've had the wifi receiver glitch sometimes, too . . . . usually toggling it off and then on again forces it to regain a good connection to my home network and things start downloading.

Beyond that, I can also say that sometimes I buy a book and then go to MYC&D and it's not there. Even though I have a receipt. It sometimes takes a minute or two -- and I often don't get email acknowledgements until a while later either.

And, of course, there could just be delivery glitches today and it might be all sorted out tomorrow. . . . .


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I checked out everything you've all suggested - the time, the default device setting, the wi-fi connection etc and couldn't find anything wrong anywhere.

So I took your advice, Ann, and waited to see what would happen today - I just bought a book and it downloaded instantly to my new Voyage. Problem apparently solved.  

(Though I think the problem was with Amazon and not me.   )


----------

